# Cougar 29rls Or Outback Sydney 30rls



## jtbmoore (Apr 29, 2008)

I am in the market for a new trailer. I am looking at the Cougar 29rls and Outback Sydney 30rls. The prices are the same but am not sure which one to get. Any thoughts on either one of these.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Guess it depends on whether you want the fake woodgrain cabinets or the white finish.

They are almost identical units otherwise, both made by Keystone.

Steve


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hello and Welcome 









My answer to your question would be the Sydney of course!


----------



## mmblantz (Jul 1, 2007)

Go with the Outback. Lots of really cool people own them.


----------



## jtbmoore (Apr 29, 2008)

I guess I should have expected these answers. The things I like about the outback are the outside kitchen (still not sure how often I would use it), white cabinets, good ac, overall look, etc. The cougar is nice because of the slideing doors to close off bathroom, bike rack in the back, and bathroom layout. I don't like the looks quiet as much. Maybe I should flip a coin. I have read that the slide on the outback is taller and the unit itself is taller. Is this true?


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

We are partial to our Outbacks. I can t remember the last time I was in a Couger. It really comes down to which pros and cons you like or dislike.  Good luck in your decision.

John


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

i don't recall seeing a Cougars.com (other then the PAC 10 College)

Seriously...We're here to help either way you go. Of course the Outback would be my preference.


----------



## jetjane (Feb 8, 2007)

jtbmoore said:


> I guess I should have expected these answers. The things I like about the outback are the outside kitchen (still not sure how often I would use it), white cabinets, good ac, overall look, etc. The cougar is nice because of the slideing doors to close off bathroom, bike rack in the back, and bathroom layout. I don't like the looks quiet as much. Maybe I should flip a coin. I have read that the slide on the outback is taller and the unit itself is taller. Is this true?


I owned a 2006 Cougar. The cabinet doors and drawer fronts are real wood and not fake, however, they usually come looking like a drunken blind man installed them because they are so crooked...but that is easily fixed. The Outback's slide and whole unit are taller. The Outback's holding tanks were and I think still are larger. The fridge used to be bigger in the Outback too but not sure about these days. Outbacks have those extra cabinets over the table and I think other extra storage that the Cougar doesn't have, but I think that depends on the model. Cougars have a black tank flush standard and also that 2" designated furnace vent to heat the underbelly (which I prefer to the Outback's radiant heat only). We never used the bike rack while towing but have read on forums about people not impressed with them because it is difficult to strap bikes to them. We did find it kind of nice to set all of our coolers on at our campsite. We love our outside kitchen on our Outback. The Cougar has that outside shower but I still prefer the sink/stove set-up the OB has. I think the OB has a larger entrance door too. They are both pretty much the same construction but I much prefer the Outback decor. The best thing about the Outback is definitely this forum though!!









PS The reason we traded our Cougar in wasn't due to any problems. We upgraded from a double bunk to a quad bunk set-up is all.


----------



## jtbmoore (Apr 29, 2008)

Anyone know the sticker price of the Outback Sydney 30rls? Sticker of the Cougar 29rls? Since I can get both at the same price maybe the Outback Sydney is a better deal.


----------



## RLW7302 (Feb 27, 2005)

Obviously, the majority of the folks here will be partial to the Outback. IMHO, if you're taller than 5'-6", you will really appreciate the full-height slide. We preferred the white cabinets to the wood look. And as for the outdoor kitchen ... we don't use it every time, but enough to make us appreciate having it.

Good luck with your decision.

Happy camping,
Roger


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

We are on our 2nd OB, and one of the reasons we stayed with the OB was the outdoor kitchen. We use it to cook smelly or messy food, one of favorite uses for it is DH cooks the sausage and/or bacon out there while I make waffles inside.


----------



## jtbmoore (Apr 29, 2008)

I am sure most of you know I am talking about travel trailers. How are resale of outback sydneys compared to cougar. I almost see the outback as lexus and cougar is toyota. Maybe I am wrong but I feel I would be dumb to pass up the outback for the same price as the cougar. By the way the out the door price for the new outback 30rls is 25,000. I assume that is good.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

As far as price, Lakeshore RV in Michigan would be a way to find one of the lowest prices. It will give you a idea, take into consideration del charges to your location.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

mmblantz said:


> Go with the Outback. Lots of really cool people own them.


----------



## WACOUGAR (Dec 20, 2006)

Re: the Cougar 29RLS, is that the XLite? Doesn't that come with an outside cook center? We have a Cougar and have been very happy with it. We chose it only because we decided we didn't want the white cabinets and we couldn't find and Outback floorplan that worked for us where you didn't walk through the bathroom. We have been very happy with our Cougar, however if the one you are looking at is the XLite, I don't know what the quality is like on those. I would imagine to make them lighter, they would have to use some different materials. That being said, people I have talked to with Cougars have always seemed to be happy with them. I would have loved to have had the outside cook center having come from a tent trailer with an outside stove. Instead, I bought a good quality Coleman stove. We also really liked the regular shower in the Cougar. We couldn't seem to find that in most trailers that were the size we wanted.

As others have said, it is really what works best for you and your family. Good luck on your search. We will all check back to see what you decided.

Kelly


----------



## jtbmoore (Apr 29, 2008)

Does the 07 Outback 30rls have the LCD Campsite Theater. What exactly is that.


----------



## jetjane (Feb 8, 2007)

jtbmoore said:


> Does the 07 Outback 30rls have the LCD Campsite Theater. What exactly is that.


No. Those didn't come out until the last runs of the 2008 models. All it is is a bracket on the exterior of the camper to hang the now included LCD tv from. There is an outlet and cable hookup right there too. The tv, a 19" I think, hangs in the bedroom when not using it outside.


----------



## proffff2 (Oct 19, 2009)

jtbmoore said:


> I am in the market for a new trailer. I am looking at the Cougar 29rls and Outback Sydney 30rls. The prices are the same but am not sure which one to get. Any thoughts on either one of these.


I bought the Outback. This is our 6th Travel Trailer and we love it so far. we have had it two years been to Key West and Maine. Our dealer at Dixie Rv Sales told us they had problems with Cougars Roofs Leaking. They said they never had a problem with the OB....So far we have nothing but GREAT things to say about out Outback Syndey 30rls.

Don & Teresa Dinse
757 532 3337
[email protected]


----------

